# SEA SICK MEDICATIONS



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

LOOKING FOR INFO ON STUNARONE(CINNARIZINE) AND PROTHLAZINE. ANY INPUT WOULD BE APPRECIATED.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

We have keep Stugerone in our medical kit. Never taken it myself but have had very good luck giving it to crew members who were prone to sea sickness. You have to experiment with the dosage as a whole pill can be too much for some. It is not available in the US but you should be able to find it in the islands.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Carib Sailor:

You''ll have a shot at finding Stugeron (we''re all spelling it differently, aren''t we!?) in Nassau, but it''s definitely available in Bermuda, Trinidad, and the BVI''s when stocked. I have not personally found it in Canadian pharmacies, FWTW.

This is not a simple subject but to summarize briefly, NASA did a lot of motion sickness research (as in ''meds experimentation'') during the Mercury & Gemini programs because half their astronauts were getting ill in space. They found that there is no single scale against which the various meds could be evaluated. In other words, you may find Stugeron doesn''t work especially well for you while I find it works quite well (which in fact is true). That''s why word of mouth about ''what works at sea'' is so unreliable - we each have to run our own ''drug trials'' to determine what we find more/less effective for us. I think that''s why some folks also swear by homeopathic remedies and why sometimes my wife''s seasickness bouts are totally erased by the electronic wrist patch she wears. It''s just high variable...

Promethazine Sulfate is one half of what is commonly called the NASA Cocktail, the other half having been Ephidren (sp?) which I don''t believe is made any longer but has been superceeded by the mfgr. The story here is that NASA was finding their results so unreliable they started trying various combos of drugs and stumbled across this 25 mg double dosage as the most effective med available. It is not OTC nor is it without risks (''contraindications'') but it was considered highly effective. I don''t have current info on whether this blend of meds is still being used given Ephedrin''s absence.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

WHOOSH was right on. I''ve seen so many different results and I''ve experienced a lot. I used to get seasick in open seas. NEVER AGAIN. I tried promethezine. Put me to sleep. Scopalomine also put me to sleep and the effects of it and promethezine (dry mouth) drive me looney. Looniness is also a side effect of scopalomine. I''ve heard stories of people using it on planes and hallucinating so bad they took off their clothes.
I''ve had some success with Stugeron which I purchased in Mexico. Use 1/2 a 75 mg tablet the night before and increments of 1/4 or 1/2 tablet every 4 hours or so under way. It has some after-taste which I find unpleasant, but worked fairly well.
What worked without fail for EVERYBODY I''ve given it to is Bonine. It''s OTC, buy it at your local Walmart or Long''s drug store. The trick is to take a tablet the night before you set sail. You don''t need any more the next day. You will sleep like a baby during the night, but be awake during the day. It is a chewable raspberry taste, not unpleasant and you can take it after you are sick as well, but will have some drowsiness.
There is also an oil that smells of lilac and peppermint that you put behind your ears. My husband swears by this, but it doesn''t work if you are really heaving. Can''t remember the name of it now.It helps. Good luck and happy sailing.
Best cure


----------



## welch (Aug 5, 2002)

Before going to BVI my wife/I read ginger capsules work well. We also took Sea Bands, a sample of most OTC meds, and Scope..We never have gotten seasick and didn''t THIS trip but one never knows. I have read there will be a time when you do get seasick.
The ginger capsules did work great for an upset stomach after over-indulging at a Sunday brunch. They(2) took approx. twenty mins. to take effect. We picked them up at a local discount store before we left, and have used them in similar circumstances since we have returned.
This is only my personal ecperience.

Dave.


----------

